# Ammonium Chloride



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We're drenching our boys with Ammonium Chloride after we lost one to UC. I heard it dissolved in liquid, but I'm having a hard time getting it to dissolve. Mixing 1.5t in 20 cc's water/nartural apple juice and even tried warming it up with no luck. I want to make sure they each get the full dose, anyone have any experience or method to better dissolve this?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I never had any luck with drenching the AC. Its messy, the goats fight me and end up with less than a full dose anyhow. I found I have an easier time sprinkling it on grain and letting the boys eat it on their own. I think this works for me because my packgoats don't get a regular ration of grain unless they are working, its cold, hoof trimming time or medicine time. This is part of my UC prevention protocol. I also add vinager to their water. Years of owning wethers and I have YET to have any UC in the herd...knock on wood.

I try to kill two birds with one stone. Every time I trim hooves (every four to six weeks) I also give a dose of AC. The boys are eager to eat the grain, AC laced or not. The powder will fall through the grain to the bottom of the pan, if sprinkled on when the grain is dry. A quick spritz of water on the grain before you add the AC will keep the majority of the meds on TOP of the grain and the goats will eat it on their own. Just don't let it sit too long so the grain gets soggy. 
Good Luck


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, that sure would make it easy, but they don't get grain anymore. The drenching is going ok and they've gotten used to it. I was just hoping to get the AC to dissolve a little better.

We're drenching for seven days every month or so, and doing this treatment based on several recommendations from different sources. One question I have though is what is the logic behind this. From what I understand we are changing the PH of the urine and hopefully flushing out the bad stuff. But what happens when we stop the treatment for several weeks? Also, I read that the AC can burn their throats, does anyone know this to be true?


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

I use lemon flavored Gatoraid as a drench fluid. I had the same problem but just keep stiring it rapidly with a spoon the AC will dilsove in a few minutes. I put them on the stand and chain their head in place. Stuff a few peanuts in their mouth and after they swallow drench them with a plastic syringe injector. This has been bullet proof for me. The goats like the flovor and have no idea they are getting AC.

I also use Golden Blend Goat Mineral mix from Hoegger supply. This is Goooooood stuff. Has everything they need. Mix 1.5 pounds of AC into a twenty five pound bag of Golden Blend Mineral Mix. I use a 5 gallon bucket with lid and then just roll it around to mix it up. Give it to them free choice in their mineral feeder for life to prevent UC.

I also sprinkle AC a few teaspoons on top of their Wet Cob about two or three cups when I'm hoof trimming every three weeks or so. 
I have removed grain - wet cob from their diet. They only get it during hoof trimming or after a very hard day of hunting/ hiking.

Also have your water tested. I am not an expert and do not claim to be one. I have been a victim of UC and my Heart goes out to you. Keep trying some of these preventative measures and dont give up. Your not alone.

" Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Clarification: After reading your response and my original post I realized that it sounds like my goats get grain daily with AC and then an additional dose during hoof trimming. NOPE....I am not always very articulate.  

What I was TRYING to say was that my goats don't eat grain at all unless they are having their hooves trimmed or a few other "special" occasions. That is why the eagerly eat the AC. 

LOL Feeding grain everyday with AC in it would be like smoking a cigarrette with chemotherapy built into every puff. Doesn't make much sense!

Does it dissolve if left in water or gatoraide overnight?


----------



## kmaddox (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried Manna Pro's "Goat Balancer?" I am considering using this just to get a little Ammonium Chloride into my wethers' diets. Is it like a loose mineral or a grain? Looks like it has a lot of other beneficial things too. Thanks


----------

